# capers



## Guest (Jan 2, 2013)

Anyone growing capers?


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

Easier to buy in a supermarket.......less stress........most of the big ones sell them in a jar.......cheap also......LeClerc, Continente and InterMarche just to name 3.........My wife uses them to make Tartare Sauce.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes but I'm looking to grow them to pickle along with peppers, chilli and onions, previously have found the seeds difficult to germinate but the bushes easy to propergate from cuttings and local strains should should grow here better.


----------

